# Literacy Hour with Scoob



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Reminded by one of Mr Mercury's posts, I though I'd produce this handy cut'n'keep guide to help with pronunciation.

1. SPECIFIC

2. The Pacific









One more time...

1. SPECIFIC

2. The PACIFIC


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Whenever I hear anyone say this, I really can't help but think they are a complete idiot


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Eeeeeconimic

and eeeconomic.

Grr can't work out how to describe it - but you get the gist!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If you are a scientist you may work in a laboratory - - not a labratory

If you are George Dubya it's a nucular submarine. To (nearly) everyone else it's nuclear.

The blonde sitting outside your office doing her nails is your secretary. It's not pronounced sekatree.

Lastly (for now) if you are unlucky you may suffer a burglary. Even the scum bag burglar knows it's not a burgalry.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SalsredTT said:


> Eeeeeconimic
> 
> and eeeconomic.
> 
> Grr can't work out how to describe it - but you get the gist!


Not come across this one before, you must come into contact with a different class of retard :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

EEEEEkonimic

Ecccc onimic

Does that make sens??

*drifts off in wine induced cloud*


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

SalsredTT said:


> EEEEEkonimic
> 
> Ecccc onimic
> 
> ...


Are either of those supposed to be right??


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Arrrr I can't write sounds!
EEEEk onimic ( very much capital E)

ecccc (ekkcu sound) onimic?]

The EEE sound

And the eeee one

*slaps self round head*


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Might be best if you pop the light off and have a little lie down.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmm off to bed soon

Econiomic - eee is e sound as in easy
Economic - as is e sound being as egg!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. GOING TO

2. A gunner.









And once more...

1. GOING TO

2. The gunner.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> Reminded by one of Mr Mercury's posts, I though I'd produce this handy cut'n'keep guide to help with pronunciation.


I did as you suggested, and cut it out to keep. Now I feel you owe me for a new laptop.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Kell said:


> Now I feel you owe me for a new laptop.


Change is possible. :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

SalsredTT said:


> Hmm off to bed soon
> 
> Econiomic - eee is e sound as in easy
> Economic - as is e sound being as egg!


I think it was the fact that you consistently spelled the rest of the word wrong that threw me.

Isn't that just a pronunciation thing, rather than actually saying the word 'wrong'?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. BECAUSE

2. Cos


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ah scooby you have become my new favourite forum member. Glad to see that stupidity and pronunciation gets on your nerve's as much as mine. Give this man a beer! :lol: :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Mine? 
Or 
Mines? (as in land)

You can do the pics if you like scoob (cant off fne)

A gunnar get ta bed know


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

There their they're ... Not all mean the same thing :roll:

And the abbreviation for etcetera is... Etc and NOT ect :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Fourty always annoys me


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Would of :evil:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Free instead of three.....I blame Eastenders! :evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. SOMETHING

2. Summit









And once more...

1. SOMETHING

2. Some fin


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Wiv instead of with!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

it's spelled a lot not alot
its and it's 
I blame text messaging abbreviation for making kids dumb nowadays


----------



## yeborsky (Sep 24, 2010)

ecko2702 said:


> Ah scooby you have become my new favourite forum member. Glad to see that stupidity and pronunciation gets on your nerve's as much as mine. Give this man a beer! :lol: :lol:


Sorry to be picky, Joe, but it should read "get", not "gets" and "nerves", not "nerve's".


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeborsky said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah scooby you have become my new favourite forum member. Glad to see that stupidity and pronunciation gets on your nerve's as much as mine. Give this man a beer! :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Put in my place


----------



## yeborsky (Sep 24, 2010)

I frequently hear on the news - radio and TV - something like " ....and for the second time in as many days.....". Now, we all know what is meant by that but it's not right, is it? How many days? Second? No. Does it mention "two" ? No.

We are all helpless in stopping the evolution of language, I know, but what really pisses me off is when so many people get the meaning of a word wrong that the wrong meaning becomes officially accepted. "Crescendo" is a prime example - derived from music, it has always meant the upward slope or the gradual rise in volume or intensity, the getting there, not the high point of same, not the peak. But, guess what, now it means the peak because so many have used it in that incorrect way. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Scooby, the top of that big hill ( Matterhorn? ) is the peak, not the crescendo. The crescendo was the tough bit, the climb up.

Seeya! :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. RIGHTS

2. Rice


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

It's CRISPS!!!!

Not CRIPS!!

It's NOTHING!!
Not NOTHINK!!
[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> It's CRISPS!!!!
> 
> Not CRIPS!!
> 
> ...


Or Nuffink ... bloody Eastenders again :twisted:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

and wat not WOT! :wink:


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

1. ASK

2. Arrrrks










And once more....

1. ASK

2. Arcs


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

or for those in the US.
Ask not







axe. Particularly prevalent in songs for some reason. 'And when you axe me'


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Ooooh that gets me too!
Gaaarghh! :evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. DO YOU

2. Jew


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm loving this thread Scoob - totally inspired!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Some quality additions too. Love the arks :lol: Why the hell do people struggle to pronounce three letters in a word that's spelt phonetically?! ARRRRRRRRRRRGH! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Anyway...

1. DON'T

2. Dough


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Some quality additions too. Love the arks :lol: Why the hell do people struggle to pronounce three letters in a word that's spelt phonetically?! ARRRRRRRRRRRGH! [smiley=bomb.gif]


  Never understood that either. Really gets on my pip!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

This works too:



ScoobyTT said:


> 1. Though
> 
> 2. Dough


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

True! 

1. AND THAT

2. Gnat


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

1. Isn't it.

2. INNIT.

These pencils are not outside the pot, they're in it.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

1 ARCTIC










2 ARTIC


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> and wat not WOT! :wink:


Don't say 'what' say 'eh?'


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Had another 'pacific' moment In the pub yesterday :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. SorT

2. SAW


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. HOUSE

2. Ass


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

1. PINT

2. Point


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

1. PHONE PAUL

2. Ring pull


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

1. QUARTER POUNDER

2. Caught a bounder


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

1. Stairs

2. Apple and pairs









Or am I not getting this? :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> 1. PHONE PAUL
> 2. Ring pull


Huh? :?

1. I was going to

2. Arsegunner


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ring paul... :roll:

Maybe I missed what you're doing here. It wouldn't be the first time. Mac v PC etc... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

1. LAPTOPSFUCKED

2. I have a great PC that works


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Ring paul... :roll:
> Maybe I missed what you're doing here. It wouldn't be the first time. Mac v PC etc... :lol:


No, just me being slow :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Ring paul... :roll:
> ...


Slow?! Never mate. You're brain is alive and kicking. Long may it stay that way...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. WOULDN'T or WOULD NOT

2. Wooden


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

1. ABOUT

2. bout


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. TRUST

2. Truss


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. A couple of

2. A COUPLER


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

By far the most annoying of these IMO is

1. Skeleton

2. Skellington

didn these feckers get learned nuffink at skool?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

CamV6 said:


> By far the most annoying of these IMO is
> 1. Skeleton
> 2. Skellington


 :lol: Vey dough no nuffink vey dough innit. 

1. Health

2. ELF


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

There is no K in nothing or something.


----------



## yeborsky (Sep 24, 2010)

Smeds said:


> There is no K in nothing or something.


Quite so! It's nought or summat.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Ad as in advert

Not

Add as in


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

1. WHIFF ART A DOUBT guilty

2. Without a doubt guilty.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. Sure

2. SHORE


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. Might have

2. MITRE


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. It's NOT

2. Snot


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Time to bring back the Literacy Hour, I thought. So it's utterly appropriate that the first correction to slack-jawed English in the return be this:

1. I THOUGHT

2. R4.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

1. We ought to.

2. Water.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

1. Shouldn't.

2. Shunt


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Smeds said:


> Might be best if you pop the light off and have a little lie down.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :x bloody class

God help you lot if you visited Wigan  and this is used and not made up, it has taken my wife Linda 10 yrs to just about understand me and my mates when we are having a good [smiley=gossip.gif] http://www.wiganworld.co.uk/stuff/diale ... t=dialect2


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

1. Do you
2. Due


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. STRAIGHT.

2. Stray.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

1. What's up
2. Sup


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What's up with her? Not much 

1. WAS.

2. Woz.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. MIGHT

2. Mite


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's just a Homonym (SP?).


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes but people still incorrectly use the latter for the former.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. WANT

2. Won


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > By far the most annoying of these IMO is
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Being a Harry Potter fan, this struck me as being particularly funny


----------

